
Murdoch Warns That Without eTablets, Newspapers Will Go Out Of Business. - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/murdoch-tablets-newspapers/
======
lloydarmbrust
I absolutely tired of this crap.

Newspapers never made money from content. Never.

Circulation revenue was created to subsidize the cost of the print medium--the
online medium is now basically free so revenue should scale according.

Where did this fantasy of "content sells" come from? And why do Murdoch-types
seem so keen on bashing Google? It's like he forgets 75% of his web traffic
comes from Google.

Personally I'd like to see the search giant pull links to News Corp's web
properties and watch Murdoch slip from the Forbes 400.

------
anigbrowl
Nothing bad against TechCrunch, but not mentioning that they're actively
developing such a tablet is kind of selective. Although so are many other
companies, and there is much buzz about tablet computing finally gaining
traction in 2010.

(OK, we've heard that before but the same was true of pocket computers, so
never say never.)

------
aohtsab
digression re: automatically-refreshing kindles

what about a kindloid computer? (say a regular tablet pc but with a kindle
monitor) If Murdoch is on target, this would really be the death of
journalism.

